# What is the requirement for Hepatitis B Carrier during medical test?



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

would like to seek some advice from forumer with regards to Hep B. I m a Hep B carrier. I am about to submit my ITA and worried about my hepatitis B during medical. What are the things they will be looking at and what criteria they will approve?

Worried about my application being rejected. Anyone experienced or been through this?

PLease advice. thank you in advance.





WA SS: 30th Oct 2012 | IELTS: 7 | WA SS Approved: 16th nov 2012 |ITA: 19th Nov 2012 | Visa Application: Submitting 30th Nov 2012 | CO: ???| Meds ???| PCC: ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

You need to declare it on the forms when going for your medical, along with any medication you take. 

Shouldnt be a major problem unless it was causing you to need lots of hospital care.


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I planned to declare it but do i need further test ?


----------



## ozyogi (Nov 30, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Thanks for your reply. I planned to declare it but do i need further test ?


You would need to declare when you go for the health checkup with you physician and they will take additional tests for you - ALT/AST test along with HIV and X-RAY


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

ozyogi said:


> You would need to declare when you go for the health checkup with you physician and they will take additional tests for you - ALT/AST test along with HIV and X-RAY


Hi ozyogi,

have u experience this while applying? Hong long does it take to grant the visa if the ALT/ASt is normal?

thanks


----------



## ozyogi (Nov 30, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Hi ozyogi,
> 
> have u experience this while applying? Hong long does it take to grant the visa if the ALT/ASt is normal?
> 
> thanks


Same time as regular meds.. They might ask for further results if they want...You also need to sign a health declaration Form 815 before you get the PR grant which obliges you to inform the HUS once you are in australia. 

Also after you get the PR grant, you will get 6 months time interval to validate your visa instead of the normal time of 1 year for regular applications.


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

ozyogi said:


> Same time as regular meds.. They might ask for further results if they want...You also need to sign a health declaration Form 815 before you get the PR grant which obliges you to inform the HUS once you are in australia.
> 
> Also after you get the PR grant, you will get 6 months time interval to validate your visa instead of the normal time of 1 year for regular applications.


Thank you very much for your info. Hope its a breeze for me.


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Thank you very much for your info. Hope its a breeze for me.


Did you get the visa finally......


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Zegna said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to seek some advice from forumer with regards to Hep B. I m a Hep B carrier. I am about to submit my ITA and worried about my hepatitis B during medical. What are the things they will be looking at and what criteria they will approve?
> 
> ...


Hello Zegna,
I am with the similar case. I am positive for Hep B and negative for Hep C. Rest all my medical reports and all my dependents are perfectly fine. I declared about my Hep B with the doctor and she must have updated as is. 

Just wondering what was your experience with CO and MOC for this medical complication. I understand that your have been granted the visa. Can you please share our experience just to take some positive out of it.

Thanks,
vjf


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone who had experience with Hep B for 189/190, please respond with experience details? Appreciate your support.

Regards,
vjf


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Hello Zegna,
> I am with the similar case. I am positive for Hep B and negative for Hep C. Rest all my medical reports and all my dependents are perfectly fine. I declared about my Hep B with the doctor and she must have updated as is.
> 
> Just wondering what was your experience with CO and MOC for this medical complication. I understand that your have been granted the visa. Can you please share our experience just to take some positive out of it.
> ...


Hi,

Sorry for the late reply. I declared my Hep B to the doctor. I din have any problem with CO or MOC. I was told to get a liver profile test and the result was good. My panel doc wrote a recommendation letter for me and visa was granted in a mth time.


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Anyone who had experience with Hep B for 189/190, please respond with experience details? Appreciate your support.
> 
> Regards,
> vjf


Hi,

Just need to do a liver profile test and if its ok, u need to sign the letter of undertaking before visa is approved.

thanks


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Zegna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just need to do a liver profile test and if its ok, u need to sign the letter of undertaking before visa is approved.
> 
> thanks


Thanks for the response. Appreciate it. Gives me the confidence.

Does providing the undertaking means loosing any privilege while living in Australia? Apart from meeting the medical officer soon after landing in Australia, are there any catch that we should be aware of?

Thank you!


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Thanks for the response. Appreciate it. Gives me the confidence.
> 
> Does providing the undertaking means loosing any privilege while living in Australia? Apart from meeting the medical officer soon after landing in Australia, are there any catch that we should be aware of?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi again,

The undertaking does not mean losing any privilege...its just that they wanted you to make sure that u are responsible to yourself by seeking their doctors when you are there and monitor them. They arent any catch in it.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Zegna said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The undertaking does not mean losing any privilege...its just that they wanted you to make sure that u are responsible to yourself by seeking their doctors when you are there and monitor them. They arent any catch in it.


Thanks for the response. This really helps. Wish you a wonderful life in Australia!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hepatitis b+*

Hi Zegna,

Sadly I am also in the same boat. Hep B+ 

Can you please tell me what tests did you exactly do and what were the actual results.

Like AST,ALT, Bilirubin etc.

Bali


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

*Additional test Liver*

Zegna, appreciate if you can give me some more details, what were the additional tests requested for you and results.

Hoping to hearing from you

Thanks,
Scared as hell 



Zegna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I declared my Hep B to the doctor. I din have any problem with CO or MOC. I was told to get a liver profile test and the result was good. My panel doc wrote a recommendation letter for me and visa was granted in a mth time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

vjf please share your experience


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

*hep*

VJF what happened with your medicals



vjferny said:


> Thanks for the response. Appreciate it. Gives me the confidence.
> 
> Does providing the undertaking means loosing any privilege while living in Australia? Apart from meeting the medical officer soon after landing in Australia, are there any catch that we should be aware of?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened with your case vjf


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Zegna please share we are worried


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,
I declared my HEB B status and completed my medicals. Currently waiting for MOC to ask for more medical test, like Zegna mentioned in this thread.

Thanks,
Vinodh


----------



## noratn (Feb 11, 2014)

I have submitted my PR application for visa subclass 190. I have met all the qualifications for the visa and was invited to apply. However, during the medical examination, they found that I am a hepatitis B carrier. I was referred to a liver specialist and he diagnosed that I inherited the condition from my mom. My liver function test is high, but I am not experiencing any damage to my liver at the moment. I have started treatment with Viread. My liver specialist has been in regular correspondence with the immigration. However, I am a bit worried that my application may be rejected on the basis of my health condition. I think I had the medical on October last year but haven’t heard anything back until now. 

Anyone has any experience about this? Is there anything else I can do while waiting?


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

*How did they know*



noratn said:


> I have submitted my PR application for visa subclass 190. I have met all the qualifications for the visa and was invited to apply. However, during the medical examination, they found that I am a hepatitis B carrier. I was referred to a liver specialist and he diagnosed that I inherited the condition from my mom. My liver function test is high, but I am not experiencing any damage to my liver at the moment. I have started treatment with Viread. My liver specialist has been in regular correspondence with the immigration. However, I am a bit worried that my application may be rejected on the basis of my health condition. I think I had the medical on October last year but haven’t heard anything back until now.
> 
> Anyone has any experience about this? Is there anything else I can do while waiting?



How did they know you have hep b?


----------

